#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-04
<Kouki> こんばんわー
<Kouki> 皆さん離席中ですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Kouki: 会議中以外は，たしかに，あまり人が喋っているの見ませんね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Kouki: もしかして，三谷幸喜さん？…なんちゃって…
<Kouki> 自分はPCでチャットするの今日が初めてでして・・・w
<Kouki> ご迷惑おかけするかもしれかせんが宜しくお願いします
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC って， PC つけっぱなしで常駐していても，仕事とか他のチャットに夢中でほとんど発言しない人も多いそうですよ．
<Kouki> なるほど
<Kouki> いつもは何人ぐらいあつまるんですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ううん…会議中の人数は数えていませんねえ…邪魔にならないように，私は黙っている事が多いですけど…
<Kouki> なんかワクワクしてきますw
<mizuno> しばたさんー
<mizuno> v6……
<shibata> mizuno: なんでしょう？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IPv6 の設定の質問か知らん？そういえば，私も用意していないなあ…
<asakura> 会議でもしゃべる人少ないよね。他の人はほとんど聞いてるだけってかんじ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 邪魔したらダメって意識が働くからでしょうね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 会議の時以外でも発言は少ないですけど．
<Kouki> 俺は知識がないんで話についていけないかもしれませんw
<mizuno> っ https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<mizuno> リーダーが欠席のようです
<hito_jp> 司会は誰かにまるなげしたいんですがミズノさんよろしくでいいです？　いいですねありがとうございます（ひどい
<Henrich> ircはbot立てておいて普段は繋がないのが多い。
<mizuno> え、あれ、しばたさんが……
<hito_jp> やりかたはこちらに。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToMeetingChair
<hito_jp> しばたさんにお願いするとしばたさんが説明しないといけないことが滞るんだもん……
<mizuno> ああ、なるほど
<shibata> あぁ、そういう話の流れだったのですか。
<Mocchi> $B$&$"!"J8;z2=$1$7$H$k!#$$$C$?$sMn$A$^$9!#(B
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mocchi: Mojibake shiteimasu...
<mizuno> UTF-8
<Mocchi> 直りました
<shibata> Mocchi: こんどはだいじょうぶ。
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<mizuno> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Kouki> よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> ダイジェストページはhitoさんが作成中かと(ぉ
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111004
<mizuno> ありがとうございます
<mizuno> まずアクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<shibata> 9月分のチームレポートは書いておきました。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/11/September
<mizuno> 9月はAizuだけですね
<shibata> はい。
<hito_jp> 自分担当部分はないです。上流サーバーは結局Pおくりで
<mizuno> はい。ほかになければ議題へ
<hito_jp> ってあ。ハードウェア調達されてるか聞いておかないといけませんが忘れてました。聞いておきます。
<mizuno> おねがいします
<mizuno> == Oneiricの開発 ==
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric
<mizuno> * Remix Beta2(仮)バージョン
<mizuno>   * 主な変更内容：基本的にdefault-builderしている
<mizuno>     * ubuntu-desktop-ja を廃止して ubuntu-defaults-template で生成した ubuntu-defaults-ja に変更
<mizuno>     * hook/chroot でapt-line, keyringを追加して更新した状態
<hito_jp> で、private testが終わったらいつもの経路でtest可能にする予定です。
<mizuno> リーダーが病床で作ったBeta2のRemixですね
<hito_jp> private testは誰かできるでしょうか、というのが問題なのですが、手があいてる方は？
<shibata> 今夜中にでよければやります。
<mizuno> 自分は今週中わりと詰まってるです。明日できれば……というところ
<hito_jp> とりあえずrepoファイルのURLだけ変わってるのだけ確認して、超人柱エディションとして公開でもいいかなとは思ってます。
<hito_jp> repoが間違ってると涙目なので、そこだけ考えないと。
<shibata> repoファイルってのはsouces.listのことでいいでしょうか？
<mizuno> それはapt-lineとkeyの追加が確認できれば最低限ok？
<hito_jp> あい。
<hito_jp> apt-lineがapt-cloneで死なないものになってればOKです
<hito_jp> で、なってる気はするんですがちょっと疲弊してるので自信がありません。
<shibata> 了解です。
<mizuno> なるほど
<mizuno> 柴田さんにおねがいしちゃって大丈夫でしょうか？ 自分も一応できたらやるつもりですが
<shibata> うけたまわりました。
<hito_jp> apt-lineがどうあるべきか、のdevelop/oneiricの更新の方が重要です。たぶん。
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> でないと尋常な方法で正常化どーかわかんなくなっちゃうので。チャネリングとかUFO呼ぶとかならno documentでもわかるかもしれませんが。
<Henrich> イイネ！＜チャネリング
<Henrich> マシンが新しくなったらテストとかも多少は参加できるようになるかなー
<mizuno> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。で、
<mizuno> 議題にあがっているのはこれだけなのですが、他に確認することとかありますでしょうか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric のショーストッパーと翻訳アイテム見ましょう
<hito_jp> 時間的には翻訳アイテムからかなー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric/Translation
<hito_jp> 「これどーしたー」みたいなのってありましたっけ。>kuromabo先生、kazken3先生
<kazken3> 今のところは大丈夫そうですが、langpackの最新がまだ来ないのが少し気になります。。
<hito_jp> そこでセルフコミット誤訳が見つかると詰んじゃうんですよね……。
<kazken3> ですね。
<mizuno> レビュー通さずセルフコミットが、現在でも新しく増えてたりする？ というのが未確認ということでしょうか
<hito_jp> 「新しく増えていたり」というか、「どこにどれだけあるのか」が不明、というのがコアですね。
<hito_jp> セルフコミットしても通常のコミットと区別できないので、コミッタの履歴全部見るしかないので……。
<mizuno> なるほど。過去に埋められた可能性のある地雷の全貌が把握できてない感じですね
<kazken3> セルフ分はある程度(8頭あたり)まで遡ってます。とりあえずレベルですが。
<hito_jp> あと当然ながら、「レビューされてても誤訳」とか「レビューされてても不適切」な展開は常にありえます。
<mizuno> そうですね
<kazken3> それはありますね。
<hito_jp> Unityみたいにi18nが弱くて翻訳して文字数長くなると文字表示されないじゃんとか。
<mizuno> 見つけ次第修正していく、というアプローチしかない感じでしょうか
<kuromabo> おっと。langpackが来ないことには手でリソースファイルコピーして確認しかないので
<kuromabo> 各担当者が気をつけてレビューを行うしかないんじゃないですかね。
<hito_jp> 自分の認識では「出たとこ勝負しかない」ですが、なにか回避策はあるでしょうか？（夢のテクノロジーとかでもあり）
<kuromabo> がんばるw
<mizuno> みんなでがんばりましょう
<kazken3> ですです。unityのような特殊ケースもありますが。大体はいけまふ。
<kuromabo> ある程度レビューもされているし、致命的なものはないと思いたいです。
<kazken3> たいです。。
<hito_jp> たいです
<mizuno> langpackのデッドラインが明後日ですか
<kuromabo> それが終わったらTechnicalOverviewとリリースノート。
<Henrich> 査読の依頼を促せればいいのかな。本人も実は自信がないとかありそう
<kazken3> ですね。
<Henrich> 翻訳者たちのたたかいはこれからだ！
<Henrich> 次リリースにご期待ください
<mizuno> というわけで、次リリースに期待しましょう
<mizuno> 翻訳はそんなところでしょうか
<kuromabo> 次回Ubuntu 12.04 LTSですからよりがんばらんといけません。
<kuromabo> はい。
<hito_jp> はい。
<mizuno> 次はショーストッパーですね。どんな感じでしょうか
<kazken3> はい
<hito_jp> 上からTODO行（だけ）順番にコピペするのがいいのかな……。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Oneiric
<hito_jp> raw txtで開いてoccurしてコピペしてもらっていいですか？
<mizuno>  * TODO: Lensで「結果の絞り込み」を展開したとき、一部の日本語ラベルが「...」になる([http://pad.lv/852948 852948])
<mizuno>  * TODO: cdimage から releases へのマイグレーション
<mizuno>  * TODO: Unity-Swictherの「Flip」（ウインドウ選択モード）に必要なAlt+GraveがJIS配列では遠すぎる
<mizuno>  * TODO: lang=enなページで、フォントがTakaoとDejavuとMicro``Heiが入り交じったものになる
<mizuno>  * TODO: Remix独自バグ：apt-cloneがubiquityから実行された際にクラッシュする([http://pad.lv/775037 775037])
<mizuno>  * TODO: unzip
<mizuno>  * TODO: UnityのDashboardの検索窓に日本語が入力できない
<mizuno>  * TODO: Unityの［F10］キーがIMよりも優先される
<mizuno>  * TODO: Live CDから日本語を選択してインストールしてもTakaoフォントが使用されない
<mizuno>  * TODO: Unity-Switcher（Alt+Tab）でLibreOfficeが選択できない ([http://pad.lv/844119 844119])
<mizuno> 以上ですかね
<hito_jp> あきらかになんとか出来そうだけどできてないのは……
<hito_jp> apt-cloneは実質対策済みで、unzipも「いつもの」やつ作るで良くて、Dashの検索窓は済んでる？
<hito_jp> で、あとは諦めろみたいな
<hito_jp> 現状と理解してますが、これで正しいでしょうか？
<shibata> Flipは解決済みで、lang=enなのはja-remixで対応、かな。
<hito_jp> lang=enなやつは結構迷ってます。
<hito_jp> どんだけ問題があるのか見てみたいという意味で。
<shibata> とりあえずhitoさんの確認待ちということでいいですか？
<mizuno> Flipって結局どう決着したんでしょう？
 * Emmanuel_Chanel は，そもそも Unity やめてと感じていたりする…
<hito_jp> そのつもりっす
<shibata> Alt+半角/全角で切り替えられるようになったので、一般的な日本語キーボードならGraveみたいに遠いところを押さなくていい、という形になりました。
<mizuno> 了解です
<hito_jp> あとalt+tabでのタイムアウトもつきました
<hito_jp> これでHHKでも死なないです。
<shibata> ですんで、まったく切り替えられないって状態にはならない、はず。
<mizuno> alt+tabした状態でタイムアウトすると展開される的な？
<hito_jp> リリースノートになければ書かないと死にますけどね……
<hito_jp> あい。
<mizuno> それはいいですね
<hito_jp> アプリはAlt+tab、ウインドウはAlt+半角/全角ないしGrave or タイムアウト、という。
<hito_jp> じゃあ致命的な大ネタはないと思っていいです？
<shibata> LensのAllが見えないという問題はどうしましょう。
<shibata> リリースにはちょっと間に合いそうにないですが、影響範囲がよくわかっていません。
<hito_jp> 「...」を押すと選択がキャンセルされるんだ！　みたいな理解でもスルー可能と思ってますが（わりとひどい
<shibata> な、なるほど。
<hito_jp> 「...」になるのって、Allだけですよねあれ。
<shibata> 手元の解像度が1366x768だけなんで、他の解像度でも起きるって方はチケットの方に登録お願いいたします。
<shibata> あ、いや、年代とかもなるかも。
<shibata> （英語のままでも
<hito_jp> おぉぅ？
<shibata> Ubuntu 10でラベルのサイズ定義してそこにUbuntu 11でレンダリングしているのが問題のはずなんで。
<hito_jp> それって根が深いやつです？
<hito_jp> 言い換えると、これから小手先の回避策でどーこうできる範囲じゃなければもうリリース後に頑張るしかーみたいな。
<shibata> 根本解決には、nuxのAPIレベルで修正が必要です。回避策は、Ubuntu 10でハードコードされているところを11に書き換えれば……。
<shibata> 時間的には、リリース後にがんばるしかないと思います。
<shibata> リリース後に、もう一度ayatanaチームに相談してみるつもりです。
<shibata> リリース後に、というより、リリース後であってもSRUできるように、ですね。
<hito_jp> まあSRUできる気はします……
<hito_jp> unityのtrunk直せばSRU justificationは通りますよね。
<mizuno> 解決のためにリリース後にがんばるとして、それとは別にその回避策はRemixでやるべきこと？
<hito_jp> やるべきかどうかは一旦棚おきして無理ぽいというのが自分の理解ですが、しばたさん的にはどないでしょ？
<shibata> たぶん、unityはばんばんSRUされそうなので、remixでその回避策やってしまうと追随が大変だとおもいます。
<shibata> というわけで、trunkで修正されるまで、リリースノートに記述＆がまんしてください、かなと思ってます。
<hito_jp> 本体リリースノートに記述されると信じてます……
<mizuno> なるほど。それならRemixで余計な手は入れないほうがいいかもしれないですね
<hito_jp> てなあたりでひと通り見たですかね。
<mizuno> ほかには致命的な問題はなさげですかね
<shibata> おそらく。
<mizuno> Oneiric関係でほかになにかありますでしょうか
<hito_jp> この調子ならRemixは意外とすぐ出せる気がしてきた！（ここにいない人に向けたプレッシャー
<mizuno> Oneiricとは別件ですが……
<mizuno> OSC福岡の申し込み締切が10/13です
<hito_jp> 開催日はいつでしょう
<mizuno> 12月の、いつだったかな
<mizuno> 12/3ですね
<Henrich> 女子大ですよ
<mizuno> そうなんですよ
<Henrich> ですよねー
<mizuno> ふつーなら九州までは行かないんですがねー
<mizuno> まあそれはそれとして
<mizuno> 一旦閉めちゃっていいですかね
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？ リリース前最後ですけど
<hito_jp> 自分はOKです
<hito_jp> （今回なら特別体制なしでもいけると思う）
<shibata> はい。
<Henrich> 横で見守るだけの役割なのでいつでもok
<mizuno> では11日ということで
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<Henrich> お疲れさまです。
<hito_jp> 業務連絡：IPv6で接続されている某編集様ー、Google Chatあげろやゴルァ
<kuromabo> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111004
<shibata> ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> 投げるのは柴田さんでいいのかな？
<shibata> らじゃ。
<mizuno> おねがいします
<shibata> MLとフォーラムに投げておきました。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-05
<cuihao> Anybody? I am learning Japanese. I wonder whether the pronunciation of ざ should be /za/ or /dza/ ? And forgive my poor English :p
<Emmanuel_Chanel> cuihao: /za/ , as far as I know.
<cuihao> ありがとう！ Thank you! 谢谢！ :)
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-07
<vikke> すいません。質問です。だれかいますか？
<vikke> ubuntu 10.04で、Ubuntu One使おうとしているんですけど、上手く設定出来ません。
<vikke> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/109023 とかを読んで、色々やってみたんですけど。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> vikke さん，出るの早すぎですね… https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewforum.php?id=15 あたりで質問した方が確実なのでしょうけど，ここで答えを得るには，待ち時間短すぎという…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-08
<munepink> 時間どす。
<munepink> http://trac.vinelinux.org/wiki/MonthlyIrcMeeting/43rd
<munepink> 第43回定例会議です。
<munepink> すみません、誤爆ですm(_ _)m
<munepink> # #Vine と間違ったorz
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あれ，定例会議あったっけ？と思いました．
<munepink> すみません、完全に誤爆です (^^;;
<munepink> online でのちのち公開される恥となりますorz
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 小さな海賊の方ですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> vikke: Ubuntu One の設定問題は解決しましたか？
<vikke> どもです。Ubuntu Oneの問題、解決していません。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewforum.php?id=15 あたりででも質問した方が良いかと…
<vikke> 了解です。ありがとうございます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC で質問する場合，ずっといっぱなしの状態にして待たないと，答えられる人も答えられなくなります．
<vikke> そうですよね。いつでもみんな張り付いてるわけでも無いですし。時間があるわけでも無いんで。MLとかforumで質問します。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-01
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121001
<jkbys> 人が少ない気がするけど、チャンネルが割れてたりしないかな
<mocchi> おーい
<emiryun> 中村君です(嘘です
<emiryun> ←見学
<jkbys> まあいいか
<hito_jp> おそくなりました
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> 手が回ってません（完　みたいなかんじです。
<jkbys> Remix 12.04.1はテストして今週中に出す
<jkbys> いや、出せるといいな
<jkbys> そして他にはとくになさそうだ
<hito_jp> 出した直後に12.10が来るんですよね……
<jkbys> みんな12.10使おうねぐらい
<jkbys> いつのまにかリリースが近づいてる
<hito_jp> 最悪、12.04.1のライン止めてでも12.10のremixのテストしないと間に合わないです
<mocchi> １８
<mocchi> 10/18でしたっけ？
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<jkbys> そうだ、12.10もRemixつくらないといけないんだった
<jkbys> 今週中に試す、試せるといいな
<hito_jp> まるっきり手が回っておりません。分身必要なレベル。
<jkbys> チームレポートの「以下は未提出分」は消してしまっていい気がする
<mocchi> らじ > チームレポート
<jkbys> 今週はチームレポートに足すべきことなにかあったでしょうか
<hito_jp> 自分の把握している範囲ではないです
<jkbys> ではなさそうですね
<jkbys> そして議題はない
<jkbys> 何か話しておくべきことありますか
<hito_jp> らいしゅーからはquantalの開発とかって個別ページつくって戦わないと
<hito_jp> quantal触っててクリティカルっぽい問題はないですか特にFlashまわりで。
<jkbys> ニコ動みたら日本語でた
<hito_jp> これの字幕って出ます？　http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Izk_GskVuyA&feature=g-all-lik
<jkbys> 出たけど最新のパッケージに更新してないな
<jkbys> 更新したら変わるかも
<hito_jp> ほほう。
<hito_jp> 化けたらその前後の更新をメモっておいて頂けると。
<jkbys> わかりました
<hito_jp> わかったらいくやさんが直してくれるお！（非道
<jkbys> でも字幕が水野さんの言っていることと食い違ってる
<jkbys> まずちょっと聞きたい→マッチョ期待
<hito_jp> それはGoogleと水野さんを問い詰めてください。
<jkbys> Ubuntuのせいじゃないならよかった
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> ないです
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も月曜でいいですか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば、 NetworkManager 使わずに LAN につないでいるのですが、 nm-applet が動いていると gwibber で投稿できない感じだった…
<mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> nmcliで戦うのが今のお作法な気がします……。
<mocchi> 議事録です https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121001
<jkbys> 8日という事で。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> hito_jp: 議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<hito_jp> 変更点ないアクションアイテムは矢印を除去した方が
<mocchi> 了解です > 矢印の除去
<hito_jp> 処置っていただけたら議事録だしときます
<mocchi> hito_jp: これでいいです？ https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121001?action=diff&rev2=4&rev1=3
<hito_jp> の部分って残しておく必要あるのかなぁ。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムから分離してチームレポートって項目を立てたいっす……（って言ったら対応してもらえるかな
<mocchi> IRCMeetingページに項目として追加しておけばいいでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 足してしまいました……
<hito_jp> 変則的だけど坂本さんに確認してもろたら議事録出してきます。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121001
<mocchi> IRCMeeting/20121001とIRCMeetingno
<mocchi> の両方のページを確認しました。
<hito_jp> あああ言わないでも処理してもらえた。すばらしひ。
<hito_jp> ところでさかもっちーせんせーはmember化とかそーいう方向に手を出したりしませんですか
<mocchi> 以前からmizunoさんに誘われてますねー > member化
<mocchi> もうちょっとあれこれ明るくなってからにしたいかなーと。
<hito_jp> らじゃー
<mocchi> hito_jp: 議事録の送信ありがとうございますー
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-06
<C0FFEE> はじめまして、質問があります。しばらく利用しないとディスプレイがブランクスクリーンになりますね。これを無効にする方法を教えてください。
<C0FFEE> コマンドラインから無効にする方法でお願いします。
<znz_jp> ちょっと探してみたら「gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false」というのがみつかりました。 http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-screensaver-black-screen-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<C0FFEE> ありがとうございます。拝見させて頂きます。
<C0FFEE> 週末の夕食時にありがとうございました。無事解決しました。
<C0FFEE>  夜分遅くにすみません。IRCとUbuntuのnotify-sendについてなのですが、こちらでの会話が、notifyで通知され騒がしすぎると感じる方は、どのくらいいらっしゃいますか？結構、気をつかいませんか？
<C0FFEE> 批判じゃないです。
<C0FFEE> 嫌味でもなく、素朴な疑問です。
<C0FFEE> 質問のたびに通知されてると時間によって迷惑などもありえますか？
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-07
<C0FFEE> お昼時にすみません。翻訳関係の質問があります。
<C0FFEE> manの翻訳は、パッケージで、日本語のものがありますね。これと、Ubuntuが、ネット上で公開しているものの関係はどうなってますか？
<C0FFEE> 一部ネット上のモノが翻訳されてますね。どちらで翻訳するのでしょう？ランチパッドに見られませんね。
<C0FFEE> こちらでは、翻訳プロジェクトが立ち上がって久しいようです。http://linuxjm.sourceforge.jp/
<C0FFEE> しかし、関係性が見えないので、あえて、Japanese Teamさんに聞きに来ました。
<C0FFEE> Ubuntuの提供するものは、過去のバージョンの翻訳が現在に反映されていないものも結構有りますね。比較して見れます。
<C0FFEE> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/　こちらあたりの利用法でしょうか？
<C0FFEE> 最近購読していませんが、メーリングリストの中の、定例のミーティング等で説明されているところの、アイテムの範疇でしょうか？
<C0FFEE> ちょっと、質問を頭の片隅に置いといていただけると幸いです。
<C0FFEE> 失礼します。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-01
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<manzyun> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> 1. 小林さんが風邪でダウンしています
<hito_jp> 2. 生きてるひと手をあげて。
<hito_jp> 3. じつは自分もわりとたおれたい
<manzyun> 生きております。
<hito_jp> 22:10まで他の人の反応がない場合は未開催でスルーということで……。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁスルーでいいんじゃないでしょうか
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<nobuto> 軽く報告だけしておくと、
<nobuto> Mozcはsaucyに入れました（先週
<nobuto> keyboard-indicatorが初回ログイン時に表示されない問題は、ゲストセッションでも発生するので再現性があるものの、表示されていないだけでibusプロセスは動いているので日本語入力はできちゃいます。
<nobuto> ということで優先度を1コ下げて余裕のあるときにバグ登録探し&なければ登録をしようかど。
<nobuto> そんなところです。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<manzyun> お疲れ様です。再現性がとれてよかった（のかな？）です。
<hito_jp> えーと議事録用に補完しておくと、mozc入れたは……（と思って議題を確認しようとしてあたまをかかえている）
<hito_jp> とりあえず1.11が入っていると書けば正しいハズ。
<hito_jp> なんだけど議題部分を根本から直さないと死ぬなこれ……
<nobuto> 議事録には先週書いてあった気がします。
<nobuto>  < Mozc
<ikuyaNOTE> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1230265
<hito_jp> いや、議題に「Saucyのキーボード入力まわり 」とか過去のログ書いてあるのはなんかおかしいやろ……
<hito_jp> それはともかくとして。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeetingやりたい方。いなければやります。
<hito_jp> いなさそうなのでさくっと進めます
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<hito_jp> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131001
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか……ってあれーこれもカオス化して……いる……
<hito_jp> まんじゅんさん、アクションアイテム部分の更新に -> とか=> とか入れてください……
<manzyun> すみません。
<hito_jp> あと、議題の「Saucyのキーボード入力まわり」はたぶん消しちゃうのが良さそう。
<manzyun> 承知いたしました。
<hito_jp> その他アクションアイテムに更新あるでしょうか。
<hito_jp> チームレポート
<hito_jp> 特になしかな……。
<hito_jp> 議題。
<hito_jp> OSC Tokyo/Fall
<hito_jp>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-fall/
<hito_jp>         日程: 2013/10/19 (Sat) 10:00-18:00 JST, 2013/10/20 (Sun) 10:00-17:00 JST
<hito_jp>         会場: 明星大学 日野キャンパス
<hito_jp>         [ ] 参加できそうな人は？
<hito_jp>         [ ] セミナーの講師ができそうな人は？
<hito_jp>         [ ] 宴会はどうする？
<nobuto> 土曜日は参加できるのでは、という見込みです。
<hito_jp> イベントページを作ってあるので、https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoFall の参加者欄の更新をお願いします > 各位
<hito_jp> で、セミナーの講師の押し付け合いは特になければ自分がやりますが、宴会……これも参加できる人に目鼻がついてからがいいかな。
<hito_jp> 来週考えるで
<hito_jp> 古いアクションアイテムを消したい
<hito_jp>     古すぎるアクションアイテムが溜まったままになっている
<hito_jp> とりあえず誰かが、来週までに議題ページを整理して、古いやつ（今週更新がなかったやつ）を『古いアクションアイテム』というページに追い出すしかないかなと
<hito_jp> 思っていますが、やれそうな方……？
<hito_jp> 応答すらないんでやっときますが、それは出席と言えるのだろうかみたいな疑問が。
<manzyun> 時間に余裕はありますが、やっていいものか……。
<hito_jp> diffが示せればいいのでやっていいのでは。
<manzyun> それでは自分ができる限りでやってみます。
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<hito_jp> その他なにかあるでしょうか。
<manzyun> 自分は特に無いです。
<nobuto> ミーティングは閉じてもらって構わないですが、 ikuyaさんに少し聞きたいことはあります。
<hito_jp> 次回も火曜日でいいですか。
<nobuto> はい
<manzyun> 問題ないです。
<hito_jp> では次回は10/8（火）22:00ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<manzyun> お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1230265 ですが、新規ユーザーを作ったときもAnthyって追加されないですかね？
<ikuyaNOTE> 何をやっても自動的には追加されません
<ikuyaNOTE> その部分のソースをごっそり落としてるので
<nobuto> というのも手元でゲストセッションを起動すると、keyboard-indicatorは表示されないものの、gnome-control-centerでtext entryを開くと、
<nobuto> AnthyとMozcのみが登録されている、という状態になるんです。
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: そのコードが落とされたのは最近ですかね？
<ikuyaNOTE> ちゃんとアップデートしてます？
<nobuto> ここ数日は漏れてるかもです。
<ikuyaNOTE> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/417
<ikuyaNOTE> うーん数日なら大丈夫のはずですけどねぇ
<nobuto> 3.8.5-0ubuntu5
<nobuto> でした。 < gnome-settings-daemon
<manzyun> 議事録を作成いたしました。確認をおねがいします。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131001
<ikuyaNOTE> keyboard-indicatorが表示されないってのはおかしいですねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusとgnome-settings-daemonで別々に設定を持っているのはおｋですか？
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: あーそのあたりから理解できていないかもです。
<ikuyaNOTE> これはあくまでgnome-settings-daemonの話であって、何らかの事情でIBusの方の設定を読んでたら、出てくるかもです
<nobuto> 斬鉄日記を読みなおすか…。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jnumb7h8zsrxja/mozc-setup-helper.sh
<ikuyaNOTE> org.gnome.desktop.input-sources sources "[('xkb', 'jp'), ('ibus', 'mozc-jp')]"
<ikuyaNOTE> gnome-settings-daemonが見るのはここ
<ikuyaNOTE> org.freedesktop.ibus.general preload-engines "['xkb:jp::jpn', 'mozc-jp']"
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusが見るのはここ
<ikuyaNOTE> indicator-keyboardのはg-s-dのほうを見てるっぽいですが、UnityだとSuper+Spaceを押すとIBusのほうを見てるっぽいです
<nobuto> なんとややこしい。
<ikuyaNOTE> なので、食い違いますが、それもこのスクリプトで一緒にしてます
<ikuyaNOTE> (84行目から
<nobuto> あー意図としてはなるほどと。
<ikuyaNOTE> GNOME Shellではどうやってもg-s-dを見ます。まぁ当然ですね
<nobuto> ちょっとユーザー作ったりログインし直したりして現象把握の試行錯誤してみます。
<ikuyaNOTE> dconf-editorで該当部分を確認してみてください
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: はい、どうもありがとうございました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 動作確認はまずUbuntu GNOMEでやるのがいいかもです。Ubuntuだけだと切り分けがわけわかめです
<nobuto> （実はGNOME Shell使ったことない
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ切り分けが出来ればいいんですけどね。少なくとも私には無理でした
<nobuto> 今週末時間取れればごそごそしてみます。
<manzyun> すみません、本日のミーティングのログ送信をどなたかお願いできますでしょうか？
<manzyun> 応答がありませんでしたので自分でミーティングログの送信を行います。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-09-30
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<hito_jp> なんか疲弊しているのですが今日話さないといけないことって……OSC Tokyoか
<jkbys_> 議題には上がってないっぽいけど、なんか確認しておくべきことあるんかな
<hito_jp> ないかも
<hito_jp> あとはutopicに問題見つけましたか的な
<jkbys_> 見つけましたか？
<hito_jp> というあたりがなければ安心してこのまま眠りに……
<mizuno> わたしはないです
<hito_jp> モディファイアキー押してる間はibusがCPU100%食ってるとかいうバグがさっき登録されてたのがちょっと気になってますが
<hito_jp> （1375742）
<jkbys_> こんなバグがあるのか
<mocchi_> 遅くなりました。
<hito_jp> くたびれているのでわたしはこのあたりで……（←shellshockのせい
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusつらい
<hito_jp> きっと小林さん担当なwwwあたりは上げてくれているにちがいない
<jkbys_> 上げたきがする
<jkbys_> 別に他になければ終わりでいいか
<hito_jp> いやふつうにやっていただいても……
<jkbys_> 形だけやっとくか
<jkbys_> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys_> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys_> 先週も抜けとるしな
<jkbys_> カンファレンスキットの注文(jkbys)
<jkbys_> 注文した
<jkbys_> これ、DVD以外は届いた
<jkbys_> DVDは別便で届くとのこと
<jkbys_> チームレポートの更新はとくになし
<jkbys_> 議題も上がってない
<jkbys_> 議事録は誰かが書いていると信じてる
<mocchi_> 誰か議事録書いてますか？←やってない
<mocchi_> 私がログインする前の話題がわかりませんが、とりあえず議事録やっときます。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140930
<jkbys_> ありがとうございます
<jkbys_> じゃあ終わりってことで
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys_> 次回は10/7、お疲れ様でした
#ubuntu-jp 2015-09-29
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-01
<Aaaaand5> (note: this exact same issue makes the very last exercise in Baby Rudin wrong, too)
<Aaaaand5> not all of them, nor any software issues
<Aaaaand5> because next step is to copy both rpm to dom0.
<Aaaaand5> the source mage-config is called from mage-sync script
<Aaaaand5> scrolling up I can see it is just a VM and not on an actual production subnet of any importance
<sentriz10> but most people dont realise how quickly the shunt will wear out, often after a single event
<sentriz10> or you can put a proxy in the network having access to internet and tell the remote network clients to use that proxy
<sentriz10> ok, from that point, do you remember the last time they worked?
<sentriz10> blackk: I've also recently read http://users.speakeasy.net/~lion/nb/ and http://augmentingcognition.com/ltm.html
<sentriz10> Is it possible to run a command without having it impact anything on the system? I want to see what is being piped through in a command such as this without installing anything: `apt-get install -s patroni | sed -n -e '/^Inst patroni /d' -e 's/^Inst \([^ ]\+\) .*$/\1/p' \ | xargs apt-get install -y curl jq haproxy locales python3-etcd python3-kazoo` In this case, I'm not great at the regex and think the
<sentriz10> jose_zap: I would like to contribute to cool open source projects with some traction (ie with at least some haskellers working on it)
<ddurst27> you're just linking or did extra steps to import plugins ?
<ddurst27> contyk: Merely that if we had support for that in DNF, the current issue would not have happened :)
<ddurst27> Missed "of the matrix M" part
<ddurst27> there are many more much harder details that need dealing with so I'm just going to go with what people seem to think, which is to take it out
<ddurst27> It's just weird since zero modifications were made in the
<Savemech20> the cost of a CD ROM would be higher than the extra cost of the chip - another thing to consider.  "install these drivers" - support call, I don't know what a CD is
<Savemech20> check this out: https://pastebin.com/7iqtjnnj
<stfn20> Soliton: there's no set option to fail on such errors?
<stfn20> (in all fairness again, tesla is not a good reference for SD engineering)
<stfn20> Chetic: .2 will arrive after 18.10
<stfn20> whats the point of having so many?
<stfn20> KipperedSnack, to use multiple GPU units.
<stfn20> there's no people in korea... only ubermensch
<maddawg27> anyway i can default all audio to my bluetooth connection
<maddawg27> I think according to this assignment I will only ever get a char in each spot of the array
<maddawg27> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passed_pawn
<maddawg27> your second table would have 80krows, you could join it against the first any time you need. it's a bit grump-inducing unless there are other fields that can reasonably go into the new table alongside the macaddr though
<maddawg27> dionysus69: if it's bigint then you have about 29 billion years before it runs out
<maddawg27> looks like a lot of 3d girls are being abducted
<DylanJ27> Launchpad bug 1765363 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "prime-select intel is not powering off the nvidia card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DylanJ27> what are you going to use it for?
<chuck> courrier: you can be a usb-generic device for which a specific driver only knows how to talk to
<chuck> no xhe went abroad for it
<chuck> : ))))))))))
<chuck> nolyc: thanks
<chuck> If you're limited to a single OS, you'll probably be ok
<dynek13> fnurglewitz: that way doesn't exactly makes sense, yes. you would have wanted the bar in commandline mode, but you say it's interactive?
<dynek13> bleh.  try #cs or #programming for such.
<dynek13> lastly, does anyone consider actors an antipattern? Theyre kinda like objects and maintain their own state
<dynek13> I will create one and try again ...
<dynek13> did you fix the sumo agent?
<kiska322> yashi: no
<kiska322> I'm not sure, sorry
<sqram> i;ve also figured out how to make it run daily (cron)
<sqram> capacitor: he seems to be a russian immigrant, but that doesn't mean I understand his quiks.
<SailorHaumea4> The option isn't in the audio settings.
<SailorHaumea4> Where is cpctr?
<hark> nai: a.c b.c c.c
<hark> phew
<hark> It must be OpenVPN compatible. I do not get to choose that in this case.  But I will make a note about wireguard.
<hark> you mean c7h?
<hark> oh nvm.. Hom(M(+)M, M(+)M) gives you four copies of Hom(M,M) :/
<hark> (and then the CRT splits it in the program)
<DerGuteMoritz13> eric^^ because it failed installation during a fresh install of lubuntu 18.04 it crashed during i386-efi platform
<DerGuteMoritz13> and why won't it be evaluated?
<DerGuteMoritz13> and i yell about it
<DerGuteMoritz13> this is just the sum of 1D sine waves at different angles
<DerGuteMoritz13> That AT200 '.cn' plane is actually a nz built PAC750, modified.
<DerGuteMoritz13> im below average skill in linux
<DrMacinyasha> *because.
<DrMacinyasha> what is an orcid?
<|darc|13> well, we only support ubuntu here
<|darc|13> ARM is fine if you want to stay at the "Arduino level" and just have a more powerful chip available. but if you want to start interacting with the hardware directly, the AVR is much less intimidating
<|darc|13> rooftopjoe: no, pulseaudiuo --kill ; pulseaudio --start
<|darc|13> delicious
<|darc|13> when I first read you comment I thought you were describing Go, not haskell :P
<LRX26> specific question:-  so i was working through rolling a parser myself (figuring out for myself how to write suhc a thing in haskell)
<LRX26> not that you mention that, the HEC is pretty limiting.
<LRX26> Oh wow. Considerably fast.
<LRX26> it will literally try \200 otherwise
<LRX26> reason why i keep asking ppl about stickyness w/cwm is, that allowing "sticky no" means adding cool features for sticky is rly hard/impossible..
<r0kc4t> sounds like "Accelerated C++: Practical Programming by Example" followed by "Effective Modern C++" might suit her
<r0kc4t> ocеаns arᥱ not dοiᥒg Allaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<r0kc4t> `Guest00000: Presumably you want an invariant that this function takes one cell that has the character and one that doesn't, and returns one that has the character and one that doesn't (probably in the other order).
<Elec_A> Then you'd end up with inspect(a[5], a[5].whatever(), a[5].whatever().c) right? Similarly unintuitive and hard to use.
<Elec_A> there is entry for access.log and error.log of nginx in that status file
<Elec_A> i dont have a mommy or a daddy so fucking what
<Elec_A> tomreyn 18.4.1
<Elec_A> Is there a way to bypass that dhcp server or do something else to make the access point's ip visible there?
<swoup18> at least there's no -X POST
<swoup18> Sorry. Sometimes I can't detect sarcasm
<swoup18> Cyberglo, b/c is annoying.
<omahn1> suvdev: all that does afaik is set http_proxy and https_proxy in the environment. Applications are free to ignore those.
<omahn1> Tentacles: you're welcome
<crisiskingWX> i'm just not sure what the "scalar" product is in this case
<crisiskingWX> so that's causing that message
<crisiskingWX> that doesn't mean it was nonstandard
<bay-max> if you need to do it using only POSIX tools, find . -type f -exec grep blabla /dev/null {} +
<bay-max> there are plenty of blind lawyers
<bay-max> o]: nah, it's more like nobody being at the tesla store and going to whole foods'
<bay-max> FPÖ is not helping :)
<bay-max> I am using Redhat RHEL Server.   My account SHELL is set to /bin/sh. which is a symbolic link to /bin/bash.   However my .bashrc is not getting executed during login.  I am missing something.
<rharrisondh> sveinse: ok, then fast-export is not the tool
<rharrisondh> Why make it complex?
<LamperiAA> Duvaun ?
<LamperiAA> coz_: talking to a bot?
<FruitTZ> you'll need to make them all do one or the other.
<FruitTZ> qwebirc95665: if the live usb does not boot, try pressing "F12" as soon as the PC starts, (spam it) then try various entries blindly
<FruitTZ> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/labyrinth ?
<Guest48585> DiscoDynamite: however, that enabled me to evaluate the literal script content myself
<Guest48585> rsully: the old robot recommended that you not make typedef's of pointers-to-things
<rhg135QN> 2.11 I read, so you are on 18.04
<rhg135QN> ChaiTRex: Then just use [] then safeHead?
<rhg135QN> Just care what the container overall listens on
<thrasibule_> where is the best place to put socket files?
<thrasibule_> Handy for when I'm editing anything vaguely tabular.
<thrasibule_> then again, I would need to RTFM to be sure ... and I don't care enough
<thrasibule_> I'm using HTTPS, and the variable export did not encourage verbosity
<tewardLo> I didnt know that set hidden still saves the undo
<tewardLo> in fact they do
<tewardLo> IP government controlled v6
<tewardLo> The accented character issue may have even be a PDF with wrong metadata, and not Okular's fault even.
<seprOe> lenny_lemon: i was hoping you'd have this efi boot code which i think also spawns the uefi configuration utility.
<seprOe> it includes 'A', which is different
<seprOe> data is data and the compiler doesn't care what *you* think it is. it's your responsibility to present it in the correct format to an end user
<maege-> blackflow, ok.. seems pretty straight forward. tomreyn suggested I make a backup archive of /etc too for reference or something.. what do I do with that?
<maege-> if it makes you feel any better
<ExorcisEri> it was what used to make the difference between apple and intel.
<ExorcisEri> I'm just going to check if another instance of the script is running with `pgrep`
<ExorcisEri> You can first multiply the fractions and then simplify it
<ExorcisEri> for friends to see like shame comment subscribe
<ExorcisEri> SuperSonicSound: Read up Taylor's theorem
<ExorcisEri> redsh: copy/pasta instead of making shared libs is a common way to get high locs
<WelcomenU> compared to say python, the amount of unit testing I feel is necessary is tiny. but they're still a nice tool to have on your belt.
<WelcomenU> memset(stuff, 0, (sizeof(int) * 1000))
<WelcomenU> ysch: yeah that makes sense. I've figured out that it  decides whether to hit the index based on given value in where clause. If there are less rows with given value it does bitmap heap scan, instead. Thanks.
<tranevy> Silmarlion_, i'm just finding out about https://screencloud.net
<tranevy> why did you install grub using boot repair? you already had grub installed?
<tranevy> bibble says dont eat apple - apple means propagation
<tranevy> [151.62.243.133 (IT - netname: ADSL-NORTH-VERONA-62)
<dalcde_Gm> gw
<dalcde_Gm> 「SHA256 Hash Generator Online」
<dalcde_Gm> jcdutton, guess it depends on which DE
<dalcde_Gm> https://talkpython.fm/ SeepingN here
<dalcde_Gm> *DEFAULT
<dalcde_Gm> If I were to downmix this with ffmpeg, is it merely a matter of specifying '-ac 2', or would something more complicated be required?
<hypercore> hm sure, i guess so then. assuming you're not using fromJust but giving a proper error message
<hypercore> but the loop executed in the current shell
<LatrinabR> cbreak,   git clone ...  --branch   chopped  chopped_repo.   Can I push -v /tmp/chopped_repo  chopped ?
<LatrinabR> :shrugs:
<LatrinabR> hmm. Seems there is a new arduino-linux-setup.sh script in the 1.8.6 archive, in addition to install.sh And i don't really like its content to be honest.
<LatrinabR> i need to convert *.hello.***************.txt.123 to *.123
<kosmikusqN> Still I can not do it. What is the proper way of doing this ?
<kosmikusqN> That makes me sad.
<LantiziadT> you mean we could remap the cqueues function to sock:receive()
<LantiziadT> and trashed my own svn copy
<LantiziadT> ubuntu kernel 4.18.3-041803-lowlatency spectre, meltdown and foreshadow mitigation: https://imgur.com/a/D9974SU
<LantiziadT> that just tells me you have no professional work experience at all
<naser> people of course will talk
<naser> imagine the breakage
<naser> hexdump prints line numbers and whatnot
<naser> so; fucking expensive
<casualjim> which also has a nrf24
<casualjim> Sterile, ah
<casualjim> what do you think about that?
<lilwizqX> drager, I just started working on this https://gitlab.com/dylnmc/viman s'a'work in progress
<lilwizqX> there is also an external test (aka [) command, but one rarely calls it
<lilwizqX> I know Linux, I can answer my question if it were about Linux
<lilwizqX> bart416: you mean UPSs?
<lilwizqX> but I have another script that checks the amount of lines read vs amount of LINES and outputs to less or terminal depending on if it is larger or less
<lilwizqX> so it is just AND on the vertices, except you also need to generate new vertices at the intersections
<Bryansteinpl> switch forwards to router's mac, router wraps its with the layer 3 header no?
<Bryansteinpl> dila depends what you're doing.....
<Bryansteinpl> which dist is this?
<Bryansteinpl> i keep actual package lists in their own files, then reuse those as needed, no need to dupe
<Bryansteinpl> different generation of women
<Hygiea> or did you mean in ctrl+alt+del?
<Hygiea> An IORef suffices for that.
<Hygiea> the fact that you think an editor is required is telling
<Deathrattle> bearretinjapan has the 2400
<Deathrattle> ok that might work..i'm just spend so much time working on it..its all most working good
<lifwU> oh okdana that's a neat print -v trick
<lifwU> 「Imran Khan - Wikipedia」
<lifwU> rd.blacklist=nvidia
<lifwU> and a diode for reference
<lifwU> /home/coderain/projects/monolithium/mm_rewrite       c50efc0 [mm_rewrite]
<lifwU> everything to*
<coxnlO> were things working better under 17.0?
<coxnlO> Who's actually running the function?
<mpetchKH> pingfloyd: i'd rather have good quality code, than code that had to be accepted because a person is a special snowflake and you'd offend them if you'd tell the truth about the patch.
<mpetchKH> wait... do I need a crossover LAN cable for that purpose?
<mpetchKH> I have a header which has something like "struct X; struct Y; void A(struct *X); void B(struct Y*);", and in some implementations that's fine because X and Y are really different.
<mpetchKH> pingfloyd: interesting
<Death_Synnf> while you write your do expressions, you are in the monad :)
<Death_Synnf> nothing there about recent git connection attempt.
<Death_Synnf> olle: but yes, the expectation for a Show instance is much stricter than the toString methods of languages like java or python
<DaneelSt> chair was invented cause a guy wanted to get some pussy from the woman that was complaining about having to sit on rocks
<DaneelSt> it just makes narrowing it down to `(a -> b) -> a` instead of `b -> a` pointless
<DaneelSt> it's rule-based filtering engine is very powerful too
<DaneelSt> I'm not solving for Y anymore
<tficharmersNh> thrig: I'll look a bit more at libevent. Maybe it will be easier to integrate into this design than kqueue, but I thought kqueue was the way to go for async IO on BSD?
<tficharmersNh> bls: then why cant I remove the top level snapshot?
<yarnspinner> mothatt: Interesting! What happens if you see an unknown Char?
<yarnspinner> b2coutts: I'll take your advice
<yarnspinner> [ Privacy is NO LONGER a Social Norm - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<yarnspinner> aⅿеrⅰc ⅰs nⲟt dоіng Аllah ⅰѕ dഠiᥒg
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-02
<witnessNg> I  need to connect a fibre lead to a Cisco SAN switch  - the device is deck EMC ESX gist (no the of model) The port is an HBA: This is the reverse of the server: https://i.imgur.com/hQlhHii.png
<witnessNg> I use custom wifi drivers for my adapter: https://github.com/kaduke/Netgear-A6210 I set the dkms auto build feature, but on each kernel minor version update it goes to shit. I don't have the error message right now, but it says something along the lines "mod_unload magic kernel version mismatch"
<witnessNg> that is simply a collection of states
<witnessNg> and coreutils, possibly.
<voxelotOa> They neglect to understand that's a blackhat hacker, not a hacker in general.
<voxelotOa> Half-Shot, ^^
<voxelotOa> stevendale: indeed, what seems suspect is that I cannot find any example online
<oluscJ> Kremator: We found that new growth tussock tundra is a carbon source, versus the old growth tussock tundra, a carbon sink
<oluscJ> on the master?
<oluscJ> that is vandalism plain and simple
<oluscJ> 473 MB
<temparushc> well mid 90s
<temparushc> livingdaylight, I compiled my own kernel 4.18.5 and just have been running it on top of Fedora.
<temparushc> how much time did it take to respond?
<temparushc> ok im going to vent everything here
<temparushc> can I trust your links asymptotically?
<temparushc> I've never tried valium
<Q11> tomf: Depends on your Mac, really - how new it is and which Windows was installed. You need the original install media.
<Q11> then you just reclone and start over
<Q11> michael2: the plugin has remapped <c-]> and <c-t>. I don't do anything
<Q11> Myon: If not feasible, I could help $maintainer prepare a backpatch for the relevant LLVM patches. With one exception they're all pretty damn trivial.
<DabotL> eden: last link
<DabotL> There was Soylent Yellow and Soylent Red, but the movie was about Soylent GREEN. I'm waiting for the rainbow version.
<DabotL> hmm... wait...
<Guest79227> i'm sure you can figure it out
<Guest79227> like in the Kali case
<Guest79227> tonyt: channel mode +r seems to help for now
<Guest79227> chron0: it's unreal so it should just werk(TM) if they built it, but i think they have a pretty nasty anticheat now
<Guest79227> nope. same error
<Guest79227> but I can't use the stern-borocot tree because I don't have control of my extensions
<davehuntyV> even mtpaint -s
<davehuntyV> which also means IVariable can't have a suitable GetLimits(T&,T&)
<davehuntyV> wisenoob, it it a 1 on the very left of the LCD or the very right of the LCD?
<davehuntyV> but it is a one way trip if it fails
<davehuntyV> darkmeson: no errors
<JoonaaYk> "say 948572934"
<JoonaaYk> pseudodev, can you give me proper patch w/ tabs?
<JoonaaYk> but it's not working, at least in lubuntu
<paratoxpX> What does it mean?
<paratoxpX> that's how most daemons are supposed to be set up
<paratoxpX> sword_smith: you can't change the signature
<paratoxpX> OK, I will :)
<Greedtd> It is ALWAYS this way when I upgrade ubuntu.... It seems that the maintainers think that everyone wants to start from scratch with configuring their desktop :(
<Greedtd> energizer, "manually", being humans or their own server, automated?
<Greedtd> it's just really inefficient, specially if your drive is like 90% empty space
<Greedtd> I rarely need to use /clear, but I use lastlog clear all the time and use meta-c for that
<Greedtd> perhaps i am looking more for a theme... it's not looking appealing to me (highly relative i know)
<Greedtd> okay.  wanted to make sure.  need to collect my thoughts.  thanks!
<norwood67gr> hurray for (in)security
<norwood67gr> maybe i should grep for the word active which is more semantic
<olblakfx> qwebirc77703, we don't have any good alternatives to it
<olblakfx> not working out too well..
<olblakfx> Opera used to run nice
<olblakfx> oiaohm: with SELinux, you can soft-restrict the root user, but of course, you can always change your security context; These protection is mostly effective to avoir for example to prevent accidents
<hardc0der> has anyone actually made a tricorder prop with a real tft display in it before
<hardc0der> I remember that...
<s8321414> the pipes that the interent has is kind of self wheel'd human
<s8321414> its normal for a build tool to fetch the most up to date compiler
<s8321414> that's almost an understatement about AUR really
<s8321414> was a little unnerving, since that's usually a sign of life threatening bleeding.
<s8321414> In fact I think that that is what I suffered from too: my trustdb.gpg file got corrupted because of the import because gpg2 didn't understand the trust signatures on my keys
<s8321414> and still, Weston whined about missing systemd service...
<tra_> leftyfb: ok so the first part is solved. It should be done by the datacenter. now the second question is, imagine I'm the datacenter, owning the IP. what should I do?
<tra_> hey now, I can segfault java with the best of them.  ... granted java doesn't have "performance"
<tra_> That would be impossible.
<tra_> DisruptiveNL it's not  gonna be simple if you're working in C... if you're used to python, use a c ffi
<tra_> .a
<Immatix> larsu: cockpit uses them from a distro, I suppose welder does too
<Immatix> look at some other device that use pseudo device device
<Immatix> or like apply?
<Immatix> cam25_: Same here.
<mmickoSJ> another potentially doable feature is -pattern_type glob -i "s3://bucket/frames/*.jpg" since S3 has file listing APIs :)
<mmickoSJ> I thought Beryl was the one being used these days?
<mmickoSJ> Yeah I like it.
<hycFC> widp: ssh is the modern replacement for ftp (specifically the sftp subsystem)
<hycFC> a hundred vlan id's should be okay on a 3750 stack.
<NoskcajHq> they'll take anything :p
<NoskcajHq> Just don't try to write to that spot.
<NoskcajHq> depends how much free xmr
<cranePU> For 360 entries/2
<cranePU> Psi-Jack: how do I verify if 4.1 is supported?
<cranePU> i woudt like to set them direkt  id posible
<harrymmlv> you can certainly write something that's longer and easier (takes longer to work through)
<harrymmlv> key to homosexuality
<harrymmlv> got close, I had it right except for putting ce^-7t
<harrymmlv> I just do this->a = b;
<kwizartUl> unless you really want to match %Y%m%d.
<kwizartUl> dmwit: Never mind, I found kmett's package on them
<geronimogarciaSz> mscs: This is just a matter of 1. figuring out if the drive is worth trying to unscramble and 2. waiting for dd to zero the thing out if it looks doable
<geronimogarciaSz> There was no open investigation, the evidence was immediately cleaned up and disposed of.
<spacecasedo> you have a file, we'll say it's named myfile
<spacecasedo> i think my first project might be a rover that can play fetch :P
<spacecasedo> Although I'm not sure If I'm just dumb or if this is some kind of bug
<spacecasedo> Yea, more likely to find such a beast in an oscillator package.
<MorpheusXNL> hey_joe, some of us have to power our appendages with batteries. A world without war would have bean great.
<MorpheusXNL> cherry-pick new commits if you need
<MorpheusXNL> Chipguy, it seems to *if* you chose the right option in the menu.
<MorpheusXNL> colo-work: bash: figlet: command not found
<xymantec> akdev: ah...but without it, it won't change the behavior at all, right?
<xymantec> no pictures of the rivets anymore
<xymantec> Mochi101: more vet?
<zkmsNy> QTT is enough of a new thing for me. Lots of fun to be had there.
<zkmsNy> Hey, I'm trying to silence my laptop fan or at least figure out why or what is causing it to get so loud for no apparent reason. Temperatures look ok, CPU and Memory load is low, I cleaned the damn thing and I can't seem to get any access to the fan
<ircbrowsepU> i was working at the Walibi Flevo park
<ircbrowsepU> its true that article was written at the apex of the premature systemd deployment & hes had to back off on a number of claims because systemd is now perfect
<ircbrowsepU> mⲟm iѕ not doіng Alⅼaһ is ԁoiᥒg
<ircbrowsepU> aaaaaahh :]
<Guest75468> Corvus` is probably one of those people who has an inferiority complex due to modern technology, and is determined to remain ignorant of it.
<Guest75468> midgetspy: wow, very old! I'm wondering if there were any special kernel command-line options being used to help pacify the hardware. Might be worth checking on the old boot drive
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-03
<roppertAA> RonaldsMazitis: tomreyn actually, that lastest strace log shows it gets past the /etc/mysql/ accsses fine which is good news. I'm reading the rest of the strace log carefully
<roppertAA> underthehood and/or for the user?
<roppertAA> gentauro: you’ll have to be more precise than “I seem to have issues”
<roppertAA> bueno eso es cierto
<donicsSH> Nuke proof!
<donicsSH> wait, beam is probably sound bar - nevermind
<donicsSH> no letter names in the app version numbers
<marxarelliqy> triceratux: It should be able to do it in one go just like it can take --purge
<marxarelliqy> Annnd, off he goes again.
<marxarelliqy> hey_joe: TA is on steam fwiw
<MalteJCA> .c 3325/68
<MalteJCA> https://lpaste.net/2031458349198868480
<MalteJCA> How could I turn tuple<T1, T2> into tuple<T1&, T2&>?
<FMJaggymK> parco: :)
<FMJaggymK> mistralol: VS can do remote Linux builds, but I hear ya. I can’t stand anything but a tiling window manager to program with.
<saxus|wmn> it's not QUITE that simple but it's damned close
<saxus|wmn> Wait, you're talking about Snaps?
<saxus|wmn> what i'm saying is what should be the main power in for my project
<saxus|wmn> emphasis on knowledge!
<rossomeMe> btw, ##electronics loves showing off their mad battery skills, for anyone who wants to go more in-depth ;)
<rossomeMe> yup, deps
<rossomeMe> Eightynine: Hmmm.. That statement is false. :)
<rossomeMe> hardlinks won't help either
<rossomeMe> then put sugar on it
<HoopyCatQO> no he is certainly not concerned with quantum nonsence
<HoopyCatQO> dbedrenko_: for one they most likely specify that the language must use a specific floating point format such as the ieee specfication
<HoopyCatQO> Guess I'm gonna go the shared folder route
<HoopyCatQO> CasperPhone: seems like you live on a boat
<jdtXr> Howi can i made a .ko file?
<jdtXr> brainwash, that's the root one, isn't it?
<jdtXr> I actually know there is beauty to the way algebra provides the right language for talking about geometric ideas. But I feel unable to explore that beauty by myself.
<jdtXr> man people depend on sasl too much lol
<jdtXr> in any case, /usr/share/doc/postgresql-common/README.Debian.gz
<mneptokRF> if you want to, you can use something like ReaderT to hide the parameter passing but often that’s not worth it
<mneptokRF> asymptotically2: no :^)
<Max-Pkl> which means it’s a fake piece of shit being sold at under half the realistic high-quantity price
<Max-Pkl> that still doesn't do what you described
<Max-Pkl> Smashcat: :D
<Max-Pkl> you have to lay your head
<Max-Pkl> @Randolf According to `dhclient -v` I just keep getting "Failed to send packet" to the 255.255.255.255 address. The error message is just that the "Network is down"
<Max-Pkl> you can also see why array-to-pointer would be triggered here:
<dbenoit> still worths a shot imho
<dbenoit> i'm gonna ssh in and try
<dinastyWR> plex was disgusted with your choice of tentacle porn and decided not to index it
<dinastyWR> [ 'She lost twice, that's all it is': Media frenzy around Serena Williams' outburst in US Open defeat - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<dinastyWR> 16 month meaning ?
<oddtodpz> gurki: well australia tried to forbid the laws of mathematics, so i guess :P
<oddtodpz> by google do you mean a google result or do you mean their recommendations for youtube
<oddtodpz> and then I'll proceed with preparing the GDB build
<b2XE> she's disgusting
<b2XE> Ok, I will uninstall the 64 bits then and try the 32 bits
<b2XE> gurki, well, a "small Zynq board" is essentially an SoM, is it not?
<sagelywizardTb> That's pretty handy.
<sagelywizardTb> situations where the fan should go faster or slower than they're going?
<sagelywizardTb> Eh, I'm not considering Free.
<Bouletvu> die or work.
<Bouletvu> how much marones went to "donation" exactly?
<DiegojX> ... move over to a dom0 terminal.
<DiegojX> Both posative AND FAT? Man... Danger Will Robinson!
<DiegojX> It's probably old age dropping his testosterone level and turning him into a sissy. We should crowdfund some testosterone shots for him.
<DiegojX> it's not a great distance tho, say 10M
<DiegojX> blawiz: so can you rephrase your question with that word?
<xirg>     --resolution 75|100|200|300dpi [75]
<xirg> Great to have it there for when you want it though. Or want to show vim off.
<xirg> Make a backup before you try it
<runelind_qWj> Yes ok. djph no worries DJ PEE AYCH
<runelind_qWj> if I make the filesystem fat32, it allows me to boot from it but can't find a file (that is too large for fat32).. any other format and I can't select it from the boot menu. thoughts?
<runelind_qWj> Anonymous Algebraists maybe
<runelind_qWj> what does this error means and how can it be resolved ?? https://lpaste.net/7404596259085877248 ?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-04
<cxc99IQ> but really if you just need it for CmmNode, I would just go with "Binary (Block CmmNode …)"
<cxc99IQ> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager."
<cxc99IQ> Psi-Jack: Yeah I'm hoping I can change that part
<cxc99IQ> that's one issue haha
<cxc99IQ> hello. I vaguely remember having an alias or some other feature set up that would make `foo &>` a shortcut for `foo &> /dev/null`. Not sure if this was Zsh or another shell. Regardless, is there a way to make this work in Zsh?
<cxc99IQ> ping google.com
<giant_it_burrita> https://www.flickr.com/photos/focalcurve/8413729320/
<giant_it_burrita> ClaudiusMaximus: well that looks almost singlethreaded to me
<jackrandomKA> moniker-, because: it's possible to notice when you're getting trolled, in time to make a choice about how you will respond
<jackrandomKA> Which they probably have.
<jackrandomKA> !quote add iCookie ATM Pin : * «8:31:57pm: iCookie»: 9876
<jackrandomKA> cool.  i may install xfce
<ltd> justsomeguy: setenv
<ltd> what class are the qc35 2?
<ltd> Pretty simple.
<ltd> hapax, you have fight? what?
<ltd> dolⅼɑr іѕ not doiᥒɡ Ꭺⅼlah ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<ltd> oherrala: why not? it's fun
<aethix> Sput: we had qca also disabled for the old windows ci as it crashed as soon as you tried to encrypt a channel
<aethix> tweekmonster: namely: when I have omnifunc=jedi#completions then I get completions for 'from django.<complete here>', don't get anything there with djangoplus#complete. Should I? I would like to keep what jedi-vim does for me + your plugin.
<orthanc> dunno if I'm just bad at this, have poor luck or a bad combo of plugins, or if it's really *this* hard
<orthanc> mechanical design is cad
<dezka> i mean cats dont
<dezka> beta4: no. but wait a little, i'm just reading up on a better option
<dezka> that's not 10 seconds
<jeremymLn> Took this to ##C++-basic but they were of no help.
<jeremymLn> Who says combinators are a terrible implementation technique??
<sylvblck> oh Mochi101!!!
<sylvblck> awal: hasBalancedParens = (== 0) . foldl (\x c -> case c of '(' -> x + 1; ')' -> x - 1; _ -> x) 0
<sylvblck> sanjay nutella?? lol
<sylvblck> so what you're saying is "write shitty c++"?
<sylvblck> oh, great!
<Guest56868> That reminds me, I should get to doing LFS fixedthatforme
<Guest56868> Ohelig12: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<Guest56868> static linking is like including object files _you_ didn't have source for, so I see no reason why linking one thing statically and another dynamically should be impossible
<Guest56868> hm, must be something with the locale then
<Guest56868> the trackpad and integration of it are a big deal
<Guest56868> Kurogane: export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin"
<tech2Yr> #define whatever
<tech2Yr> BustyLoli-Chan: Wow, context is important there.  HDC might be anything, but in this case, it could be a handle to a device context.  Follow the types and see if you get a handle.
<tech2Yr> and monitor your firewall around your video card
<tech2Yr> you'd make a fine Jong Un
<tech2Yr> no packagers yet?
<StrangerVPai> you need moca if you have tv service on the same coax
<StrangerVPai> (plus the chip interconnect)
<maukeXy> i was trying to implement their class constructor from what I saw in the output
<maukeXy> Myrl-saki: https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/welcome-mazdak-farrokhzad-centril-to-the-language-team/8174   :D
<jabularQY> 250           subPath: prometheus.yml
<jabularQY> i do my best, when i have time :)
<Guest79847> then after you have a working thing, spotting opportunities for improvement is easy
<Guest2491> then you're really good
<Guest2491> unique_id: there's not a lot you can learn. just a few commands
<Guest2491> he made a mistaker
<Schepeers> what zash says
<retentiveboy> iirc it is relatively newish
<retentiveboy> https://github.com/katef/libfsm/blob/master/fuzz/gengraph
<retentiveboy> ewww... tapes >_<
<retentiveboy> my fancy probes aren't here yet
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-05
<specbotaB> with a higher number of folks getting all A's, it just means you need to work harder getting into Oxbridge
<specbotaB> Yeah it is maintained by Google, wasn't sure if that was the case
<specbotaB> if you're imagining something bad... you're right
<SpudDoggWN> well then i'm in trouble i guess :)
<SpudDoggWN> jaybe: I have enabled the firewall
<SpudDoggWN> thanks phy1729
<SpudDoggWN> madnight: THX
<SpudDoggWN> twainwek: huh. that was something i had to choose on install.
<krphopLp> You see... for my whole life I've seen this Aid to Africa thing going on... it's never enough and it never changes...
<krphopLp> other great utilities are bmon and dstat
<krphopLp> the topics have links to websites
<krphopLp> ok it looks alright
<krphopLp> dont blame me, I didnt invent freenode ^^
<krphopLp> Hello bsdnoob
<lblumeBy> also for any non trivial event planning, rsvps are pretty much necessary
<lblumeBy> i want to create a bridge with 'bridge_ports none'
<lblumeBy> I’m not super demanding of performance though as long as it’s reasonable.
<lblumeBy> yeah, already paid that on it
<lblumeBy> so dd then?
<fooctrlcp> I dont know postfix very well, does it require root privs?
<fooctrlcp> I don't have any friends but I like to think I'd find atleast one someday
<Guest8611> from what I can tell they seem to both fork the process and send output to /dev/null ? for example, the only way to silence some zsh builtin errors (`whence` `which` etc...) is by using one of those
<Guest8611> they're progressive killed religion unlike the west
<RangerRickfc> there's a line in dmesg that mentions "ath10k_pci" and "firmware"
<RangerRickfc> [WIKIPEDIA] DigiCash | "DigiCash Inc. was an electronic money corporation founded by David Chaum in 1989. DigiCash transactions were unique in that they were anonymous due to a number of cryptographic protocols developed by its founder. DigiCash declared bankruptcy in 1998, and subsequently sold its assets to eCash Technologies..."
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-06
<abnerKT> i know i could read line by line and do it myself, but there must be more elegant way
<abnerKT> thanks for the help..
<abnerKT> .calc 200 / 72
<faischlZ> it works... except one very important thing: I can only generate a Mavericks external drive because I'm running Mavericks
<faischlZ> ~macOS_10.14 is <reply> {macOS_10.14} ({Mohave}) is the 15th release of {OSX}.
<epicWn> Solution to nonexistent problem
<epicWn> alright so if permeability is non-zero, then that means some channels are open, so why don't the ions then slowly leak to where they want to go?
<epicWn> it's just a desk toy
<csoriano__> It just performs some monadic action for every value in a data structure (roughly speaking)
<csoriano__> glguy: actually that question is still open
<csoriano__> j605: and there is continuous scroll through linewraps. But vim cannot handle this (when at the bottom of screen, or top)
<csoriano__> *to be used by strtok
<csoriano__> 50-150hz freq tells you the ethanol content
<fs2Fi> hello everybody. fedora 27/28 repositories are updated every day, aren't they?
<fs2Fi> JustAPerson: is your cpu 64 core or 32 core with 64 threads?
<fs2Fi> but you gave it an incompatible type signature
<fs2Fi> AAA: just because they operate in a similar manner it doesn't mean they're 'essentially the same thing'
<fs2Fi> atexit() shouldn't be involved
<marusichev> actually nvm that does the exact opposite
<marusichev> DrOrange guards are more declarative, whereas ifs are more procedural/control-flowy.
<marusichev> but if it goes, ill just have to get used to it
<koobsFN> Sculptor: very interesting way of spelling it
<koobsFN> blackk: At this point, I don't have evidence that it will make any individual proof significantly easier.
<EO_JA> So there's a scene in "Le Dossier 51" where secret agents look for an unnamed woman whom they believe knows something about the official they want to blackmail. They go all around Paris, showing photos to would-be informers and… you don't notice it right away but there's an "X" in the background of every frame. You are there, mentally high-fiving the director at each new "X" you spot… until you notice there's no fucking "X" behind
<EO_JA> but the actual data rates before dropping are higher
<EO_JA> makes me wonder if you are a troll or something
<stnly> I will look at thunderx to see whatyou mean
<stnly> while waiting
<stnly> as i said, didn't have to do anything with router
<lostdSj> thank u so much
<lostdSj> kludge does "kludge" mean what I think it means where you come from
<lostdSj> thats a good presidente
<SabotenderST> does macOS save custom keyboard shortcuts defined in System Preferences in iCloud?
<SabotenderST> order a new computer? o_O
<SabotenderST> Oh, is this a repeat offender?
<SabotenderST> I can open access any file inside /ci
<zer0defYu> like, when I have `strcpy(` under the cursor, I want its declaration to be shown under statusline. probably only in the insert mode
<zer0defYu> that regex doesn't appear to allow uppercase letters
<zer0defYu> what does a username with an "_" indicate?
<satazorci> limenius: what tools do you want to write to make your life easier?
<satazorci> after running for 30 minutes
<satazorci> ne2k: Umm.. f**k doing that manually twice
<satazorci> nice _ymir
<satazorci> Plus the image of that rectangle is obviously a slice from one of the “sheets” that cover C^*.
<satazorci> you have 3 suppliers, google them for a much larger list.
<jarbodcb> question: what does your include path contain?
<jarbodcb> I want to know where the core dump is and how to read it
<jarbodcb> !ifgrep > wwilliam
<n0otpm> seems like it renders the server out of order
<n0otpm> So I'm working with a bit of a weird project. Has anyone made a network request to a specific network interface? Also over ipv6?
<n0otpm> waterdrop: no, the claim you referenced was just slightly overbroad
<n0otpm> autopsy: Yep. That's the idea.
<n0otpm> gotta ban some of those
<n0otpm> ah, so check if we're actually in that out state, then print the newline if so
<Cysiolandmm> if i disconnect it before power on, then log on, and connect the following happens:
<Cysiolandmm> { Vector vec; for (auto&& u : vec) cout << u; } struct Vector { int* a = new int[5]{}; auto begin() { return a; } auto end() { return a + 5; } };
<JamGobbarmi> fpaste works with IPv6
<JamGobbarmi> I had a total of 1
<JamGobbarmi> s/make/make sure/
<JamGobbarmi> tomhughes: ack, i'll look, thanks
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-07
<kusuriyaEB> usb stick is 4 gb; how do i zero it all? dd if=/dev/zero of/=/dev/sdb only zeroes 10MB; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 zeroes 480kb; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb4 zeroes 400 mb; I want to zero it all, make a brand new clean FAT32 partition and leave it like that
<kusuriyaEB> The plus is just massive.  It genuinely looks a bit ridiculous to me
<kusuriyaEB> N0ZYC: No, you can't shorten these with sed's y/// command. GNU sed has the special sequences \l and \L to initiate lowercase conversion as non-portable extensions. E.g. echo TEST | sed 's/[[:upper:]]\{1,\}/\L&\E/g'  # GNU sed only And for more consult ##sed
<masterkorpTa> Was needed
<masterkorpTa> I get a 404
<masterkorpTa> Well what was wrong in me stating my opinion. I didnt discriminate anyone i think. I just stated that resources are spent to mimic some features that do not bring any value apart of dumbing down stuff and if its a showstopper for people to move l, perhaps they should stay where such museful' features are the product seller
<masterkorpTa> avocado has much omega-3
<masterkorpTa> your em3 interface is DOWN
<papertigers> oh my god does it seriosuly use router.asus.com interally
<papertigers> darkmeson: i'd read that blog post
<papertigers> more rich test, also you have a history even if you aren't connected
<papertigers> I bought it in January of 2014
<papertigers> change the line Irssi::timeout_remove($tag{$k}); to Irssi::timeout_remove($tag{$k}) if exists $tag{$k};
<papertigers> to shorten long url its really cool
<atamisk> My LAN ip address has not changed.  I have this machine set at the router to always get the same IP and I can see it has that.
<atamisk> man pkgconfig mentions something...
<atamisk> I have so many questions !!
<atamisk> have you ever looked at the TI launchpad boards Celelibi ?
<atamisk> sorry, could you rephrase that again?
<atamisk> it could be a lot of things, bad password, compromised key, vulnerable ssh daemon, nothing is 100%, all you can do is try to layer your defenses as much as possible
<ThoMe> does grub splash screen only support .xpm images?
<ThoMe> the copy could be psql's \copy (select * from tmpview) to 'filename.csv' csv header   if you're using psql to run a script,
<ThoMe> How do I integrate Exp(2z)/((z-1)^2*(z-1)) around the circle |z|=3?
<ThoMe> homomorphisms don't have to be bijective
<ThoMe> cgrin Lincoln branding!
<ThoMe> ANAND: i think a swap partition the size of your ram (maybe slightly larger, in case your RAM is all full by the time you suspend) is sufficient. and if you dont suspend to disk you actually need much less than that.
